
Measuring YouTube Content Delivery Over IPv6 [pdf] - okket
http://vaibhavbajpai.com/documents/papers/proceedings/youtube-ccr-2017.pdf
======
okket
Abstract:

We measure YouTube content delivery over IPv6 using ∼100 Sam-Knows probes
connected to dual-stacked networks representing 66 different origin ASes.
Using a 34-months long (Aug 2014-Jun 2017) dataset, we show that success rates
of streaming a stall-free version of a video over IPv6 have improved over
time. We show that a Happy Eyeballs (HE) race during initial TCP connection
establishment leads to a strong (more than 97%) preference over IPv6. However,
even though clients prefer streaming videos over IPv6, we observe worse
performance over IPv6 than over IPv4. We witness consistently higher TCP
connection establishment times and startup delays (∼100 ms or more) over IPv6.
We also observe consistently lower achieved throughput both for audio and
video over IPv6. We observe less than 1% stall rates over both address
families. Due to lower stall rates, bitrates that can be reliably streamed
over both address families are comparable. However, in situations, where a
stall does occur, 80% of the samples experience higher stall durations that
are at least 1s longer over IPv6 and have not reduced over time. The worse
performance over IPv6 is due to the disparity in the availability of Google
Global Caches (GGC) over IPv6. The measurements performed in this work using
the youtube test and the entire dataset is made available [5] to the
measurement community.

[5] [https://github.com/vbajpai/2017-ccr-youtube-
analysis](https://github.com/vbajpai/2017-ccr-youtube-analysis)

